

Benchling (YC S12) Is Modernizing Software For Biotech Labs - sajithw
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/20/sv-angel-backed-benchling-is-modernizing-software-for-biotech-labs/

======
uams
Biotech is going to be eaten by software, that's not in question. It's clear
that Kleiner lost their first bet on health startups, which means that I'm
looking forward to seeing the next batch of startups give it a go.

~~~
bonsai
"It's clear that Kleiner lost their first bet on health startups" \- What do
you mean by this?

------
Irene
No doubt, biotech will be "eaten" by software. But the crowded market of
biotech software has many viable open source alternatives. Besides, many tools
have been developed or are being developed by established companies.

Yet, I don't see much evidence of growth. Looks like 'play money' for
investors.

~~~
rottencupcakes
You could have said all these things about Dropbox.

"The crowded market of backup software has many viable open source
alternatives. Besides, many tools have been developed or are being developed
by established companies."

~~~
Irene
True, but Dropbox started from winning geeky hearts - and there are far more
geeks than gainfully employed biologists.

I am open to sharing ideas offline - and rich experiences on why the ones that
tried have not succeeded so far.

Good comment anyway.

------
liyanchang
Congrats to Benchling! They're a phenomenal group of guys who are really going
to do great things.

